# After character creation, do you receive a randomly generated outfit to begin with?



## MrsResetti (Oct 26, 2017)

I've seen everyone's characters wearing different starter clothes, just a little confused about it!


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 26, 2017)

I think so.


----------



## Bulbamander (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm wearing a cream long sleeved shirt and bright purple knee length boots.

Yeah, I think so. xD


----------



## zujika (Oct 26, 2017)

i was also wondering about this
because mine was god awful lmao


----------



## bighill (Oct 26, 2017)

I was wondering if what you start off wearing has anything to do with the answer you give to KK? Or maybe if it has to do with the type of camp you chose (cute, sporty etc)?? Lol maybe it's just completely random!


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 27, 2017)

yes and it cost an arm and a leg to get something else to wear haha all the pricing in this seems a bit steep


----------



## Chick (Oct 27, 2017)

*I think it’s based on the questions K.K. has asked you.*
For example, I tapped the first answer to every question he gave me, and I ended up with a pink long sleeve polka dot shirt with a black skirt. If anybody still remembers what answer order they gave and what the outfit outcome was, then they should all post it here so we could possibly make a list of outcomes, since this is a completely new game and there are like, 0 references to it.


----------



## mayortash (Oct 28, 2017)

I got a gelato shirt as my starter shirt but I can’t remember all the answers I gave to KK


----------



## Gruntilda (Oct 28, 2017)

A related question here... so the questions asked about the type of campsite you want - does this jsut result in different furniture?  I am assuming the campsite surroundings (trees etc) all are identical other than the furniture?


----------



## bighill (Nov 5, 2017)

yeah if you want a cute campsite for example, you will receive lovely furniture, or if you want a natural one you will start off with ranch furniture and yes the campsite area is exactly the same for everyone!


----------

